
Hacker house blues: Life with 12 programmers, 2 rooms and one 21st-century dream - endswapper
http://www.salon.com/2016/09/17/hacker-house-blues-my-life-with-12-programmers-2-rooms-and-one-21st-century-dream/
======
xkcd-sucks
Hackers that can't copy door keys are probably not hackers

